# 4health Food: What's good about it, what's bad about it?



## Jamie (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi,

I am considering switching my 2 dogs and 2 cats to 4health grain-free dry and wet food (distributed and sold by Tractor Supply Company). The ingredients look very good, protein/fat/fiber levels look good, it received a positive review on Dog Food Advisor and by most consumers, and the price for what seems like a high-quality food cannot be beat. I called Tractor Supply to find out more about where the ingredients were sourced, however. They told me that Diamond Pet Foods manufactures the grain-free dry dog food, Simmons manufactures all the cans of wet food, and that Ainsworth manufactures the grain-free dry cat food. I called Diamond Pet Foods and was assured that their ingredients are sourced from reliable countries (meats from USA, Australia, Germany, and Belgium). The only ingredient from China is taurine, and China is the only country that makes taurine anyway. I called Simmons and Ainsworth and left messages both yesterday and today, but have not received a response. I did notice that the bags of food say both "Distributed by TSC" and also "Made in the USA". The canned wet food only says "Distributed by TSC". Does anyone know where the canned 4health food and also the grain-free dry cat food is made, where the ingredients are sourced, or any other information about the 4health pet food line that may make me decide to switch (or not to)? Does anyone know why the 4health line is manufactured by 3 different pet food companies? Much appreciated!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

No idea about the ingredient sourcing, but I do have experience with feeding the food. The canned food- the dogs love, I love. Great price, their tummies do great. 
I buy it frequently for the cat and dogs.

The dry grain free, wow. Bad! Huge poop, with an absolutely horrid smell. I've fed all kids of foods before and never had poop smell quite as bad as it did. I tried each of the flavors and the pork and fish ones were absolutely nauseating to clean up after. They could poop in the far corner of the yard and I'd be able to smell it standing in the opposite corner! 

My PWD itched the whole time while eating 4Health, while my other 3 were ok. Now that said, the nutrient profile is good. Mid range levels of protein and fat and good levels of calcium/phosphorus (some of the grain frees can be very high in phosphorus, particularly). 

It did not work out for us because I couldn't stand the poop scooping.


----------

